# Überarbeitete Regeln für den Bereich: Grafik, 3D & Design



## Jan Seifert (29. Juni 2004)

*Regeln zum Posten in der Grafik-Sektion* 
*Vor dem erstellen eines Threads beachten !* 

Diese Regeln sind Basis, dass wir hier zusammenarbeiten können!
Sie gelten *parallel* zur Netiquette und Nutzungsregeln!

*Allgemeine Hinweise* 

Wir Moderatoren machen unseren Job "ehrenamtlich", neben unseren Verpflichtungen in Schule und/oder Beruf. Wir verlangen dafür keine Gegenleistung, außer dass Regeln eingehalten werden, die den reibungslosen Ablauf gewährleisten.

*1. Haltet bitte den Arbeitsaufwand und die Anzahl redundanter (wiederholenden) Topics selber möglichst gering, indem Ihr fleißig die Suchfunktion des Forums nutzt. Diese findet Ihr oberhalb der Forenübersicht in der Buttonleiste.* 

Habt ihr intern keine Ergebnisse erzielen können, versucht es extern, z.B. über Google oder andere Suchmaschinen.
Danach steht (ohne Suchergebnisse) einem Posting "nichts" mehr im Wege!
Wir sind der Meinung, dass wir euch das bisschen Eigenarbeit zumuten können, denn wir sind es leid, die selben Fragen immer und immer wieder durchkauen zu müssen.
Logischerweise findet man für Anfragen die schon x-mal behandelt wurden auch ohne Probleme die zugehörigen Threads samt Lösung.


*2. Nutzt bitte eigenständig die Editierfunktion (Korrektur) für Eure Beiträge, insbesondere wenn sich die Sache erledigt hat oder wenn z.B. ein Dateianhang vergessen wurde und vermeidet Doppelpostings.* 
(Über die Editierfunktion könnt Ihr eure eigen Beiträge auch löschen)


*3. Achtet grundsätzlich auf die als "Wichtig" markierten Beiträge und lest sie wenn neue Beiträge hinzugefügt sind!* 
(Besonderes Erkennungszeichen: Wichtig Threads stehen im an oberster Stelle und sind sinnigerweise mit WICHTIG markiert!)


*4. Formuliert eure Frage richtig!* 
a) Nennt bei allen euren Anfragen die Versionsnummer des verwendeten Programms!
Beispiel: Photoshop 5.5

b) Gebt eurem Beitrag einen *aussagekräftigen Betreff!* Beschreibungen wie "Frage zu Photoshop" sagen in einem Photoshop-Forum gar nichts!

c) Speziell bei neuen Threads gilt das Motto "Schreiben - Lesen - Denken - Posten" d.h. *Korrekturlesen ist PFLICHT!* Dabei kommt es weniger auf einwandfreie Rechtschreibung oder Grammatik an, doch empfiehlt es sich, ein gewisses Niveau zu wahren, schon im eigenen Interesse - schließlich sollen wir das ja verstehen und darauf antworten. Auch Satzzeichen sind nicht nur zur Dekoration, sie erleichtern dem Leser seine Arbeit ungemein. 

e) Gebt uns Informationen! Schildert euer Problem möglichst genau, je detaillierter ihr eure Schwierigkeiten darlegen könnt, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass euch geholfen werden kann.

f) Übt euch in Geduld, wenn Ihr nicht sofort Antwort bekommt. Gut Ding will Weile haben, es kann unter Umständen etwas dauern, bis die richtigen Leute den Thread gelesen haben.

g) Keine Mehrfachpostings in verschiedenen Foren, das kann je nach Nervigkeit und Moderator ohne Weiteres zu einer Verwarnung führen.


*5. Ein Dankeschön ist angebracht wenn andere sich mühen, euch zu helfen!*


Vorgehen bei Warez 
*Das benutzen von WAREZ ist illegal, und wird von uns in nicht unterstützt.* 
Es ist uns klar, dass man die Ausbreitung von Warez nicht verhindern kann, und es ist uns auch klar das jeder für sein eigenes tun selber verantwortlich ist.
Sollte ein User aber frei von sich aus mitteilen, dass er mit einer illegalen Version des Programms arbeitet, kann er nicht mit einer Unterstützung von unserer Seite rechnen.

Fragen wie "wo gibt es einen crack für xxx" werden sofort gelöscht und der entsprechende User wird sofort vom Forum ausgeschlossen.

Wir sind nicht bereit, dieses Thema noch weiterhin in irgendwelchen Threads zu diskutieren, denn User die auf diesem Board zugeben, illegale Raubkopien zu benutzen schaden nicht nur sich selbst, sondern auch uns, und wir möchten nicht, dass dieses Forum geschlossen wird, nur weil ein paar Leute meinen, sie könnten sich Software stehlen.


*Dies ist kein Showroom...* 
...denn das Forum dafür befindet sich weiter unten im der Forenansicht, Showroom. 

*Selbermachen ist angesagt* 
Anfragen wie "wer macht mir ein Layout/einen Banner/eine Grafik" werden Kommentarlos geschlossen oder gelöscht. Im Forum kriegt ihr Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe, aber es werden euch keine fertigen Arbeiten serviert.
Eigeninitiative ist Grundvoraussetzung.

*Threads, die Richtung Trendwhore, Shapes, etc. gehen werden in begründeten Fällen, z.B. Thema schon 100fach behandelt sofort geschlossen!*

*Dieses Forum dient nicht als Handbuchersatz *, sondern soll helfen, wirkliche Probleme zu lösen. Daher sollte es für jeden zumutbar sein, bei Hinweis auf das Handbuch, mit Seiten- oder Kapitelangabe, eben jenes zu konsultieren und die entsprechenden Funktionen dort nachzulesen.


----------



## chrisbergr (29. Juni 2004)

Jo, das ganze ließt sich recht vernünftig und ich denke, daran KANN man sich halten, wenn man Hilfe ersucht bzw. helfen möchte.
Gruß


----------



## lefteris (29. Juni 2004)

Da ich ziemlich neu in diesem Forum bin, habe ich die Regeln natuerlich gelesen und finde sie in Ordnung. Und schon habe ich zu diesen Regeln eine Frage. Ich hatte heute Morgen eine Anfrage gestellt, wie ich ein Foto runterrechnen kann, um es unter den Mitgliedsnamen einfuegen zu koennen. Es wurde auch geantwortet. Als ich eben noch einmal reinschauen wollte, weil ich eine weitere Frage anhaengte, war dieser Artikel verschwunden. Habe ich einen Fehler gemacht, dass er evtl. geloescht wurde? Ich glaube naemlich nicht, dass ich gegen die Regeln verstossen haette.
Die Anfrage stellte ich unter der Ruprik FOTOSHOP. 
Lefteris


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Juni 2004)

Das hatte ich gelöscht, aus folgenden Gründen:
- Deine Frage war geklärt
- Deine Frage hättest du Porblemlos mit dem Handbuch oder der Hilfe (Taste [F1]) lösen können.

Falls du eine neue Frage hast, kannst du sie gerne in einem eigenem Thema stellen.


----------



## redybull (13. August 2004)

Hi, 
also will auch mal dazu etwas sagen. Die Nutzungsregeln sind klar und eindeutig. Das einige ihre Threads leicht "komisch" benennen, ist ihre Sache, dennoch schaut man ja interessehalber rein. Das Hauptproblem ist doch aber m.E. ein ganz anderes. Jemand wendet sich mit einem Problem an uns Mit-User. Unterstellt, er hat ALLES versucht, wird er trotzdem nicht fündig, weil er in diesem Moment nicht weiß, WONACH er suchen soll. (etliche Beispiele parat) Wenn ich mir das Forum hier in C4D betrachte, finde ich persönlich, herrscht  hier ein gesundes Verhältnis zwischen den Leuten, die gerne helfen und denen, die es dankbar -sei es manchmal noch so trivial- entgegennehmen.  Für einige unter uns "banale" Fragen werden ganz fix beantwortet, so a´la "siehe hier , das find ich nicht schlimm und anstößig, außer man merkt, dass es wirklich nicht gerade geistreich ist. Da steht es aber auch jedem frei, zu reagieren.Wenn ich -und das Gefühl habe ich bei anderen Usern auch- einen Thread lese, der ordentlich formuliert wurde, geb ich mir Mühe, auch ordentlich zu antworten. Ich weiß, kein Handbuchersatz..... richtig, aber nicht jeder kann so abstrahieren, dass er eigentlich weiß, wonach er sucht. Darum heißt es doch FORUM und nicht TUTORIAL, Forum heißt für mich Austausch von Meinungen, Geben von Hinweisen. Andererseits könnte man doch zehnfach neueröffnete Threads, die eindeutig formuliert worden sind und wo Leute schnell geholfen haben, doch löschen, denn langsam ist wirklich ein "Thread-Dschungel" entstanden. Und schöne Sachen könnte man doch den Status eines "echten" Tutorials geben, natürlich nach vorhergehender Anfrage, "bist Du bereit, das noch einmal zu bearbeiten..." So das war´s, jetzt schimpft 
P.S. Huch, wo bin ich...na ja, egal ist ja prinzipiell

mfG redybull


----------



## irena (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo
 Ja, die Regeln finde ich sehr gut. Ich bin relativ neu hier und bin froh, dass es solche Regeln gibt. 
 Gruss 
 irena


----------



## SnowdogI (23. Oktober 2005)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu dem: "...die Richtung Trendwhore..."

Was ist Trendwhore? ^^

Danke schonmal.

//edit

Ich lösche auch gerne den Beitrag nach der Antwort ^^
Wollt nur gern wissen, was das ist.

//edit²

Kann nich löschen...
Mach das ma wer anders bitte.


----------



## Duddle (23. Oktober 2005)

Also bitte, du postest in einem Thread, der dazu da ist, den Usern einen besseren Umgang mit dem Forum zu vermitteln, liest (scheinbar) sogar die Postings, hälst dich aber dann nicht daran?

Regel 1 nach Jan Seifert: Erst suchen, dann fragen!

Eine kurzer Google-Query nach was ist Trendwhore gibt dir sofort dutzende guter Ergebnisse, die deine Frage beantwortet hätten.



Duddle


----------



## da_Dj (28. November 2005)

Nicht, dass es elementar wichtig wäre, aber den Absatz "Dies ist kein Showroom" könnte inzwischen doch ein wenig geändert werden  Nach wie vor ist zwar das Photoshop (Unter-)Forum kein Showroom aber eben jenen gibt es inzwischen zumindest bei Tutorials.de


----------

